

Fill.fm needs you (Ruby/on Rails, Javascript programmer) - lopapeys

Hello there!<p>Fill.fm is looking for a helping coding hand (better: two ;)).<p>We made a music discovery app called Fill which lets you discover new independent music artists (and download any of their tracks legally).
We listen to every track sent to us to always ensure high quality.<p>Fill was actually a weekend hack project we started because we were bored of the music in our playlists
and wanted an easy way to discover new music.
Last.fm just did not satisfy us.<p>[BTW] This app was also part of Music Hackday 2011 at MTV Headquarters in Berlin.
After that we did not do much because we were too busy with other things (and still kind of are).<p>But we think it would be too sad to let this project die.<p>That is why we are looking for another skilled programmer, who can help us with<p>- getting the Linux and Windows version of this app done (they're almost done actually :))
- getting an Android an iOS (almost done) version done
- build in new features that will make this app more attractive to musicians and listeners<p>You should<p>- be open minded
- be interested in independent music
- consider programming also as your hobby
- be skilled in programming Ruby (on Rails), Javascript, Objective-C (not neccessary, but would be really awesome ;)), Coffeescript (is a plus)
- write good and clean code
- be able to put yourself in the user's position<p>You will<p>- apply your skills to a real product
- have an awesome team to work with
- fun ( definitely)
- help spreading independent music
- get $$ (if Fill makes any money (with your help))<p>Please write us a mail if you are interested.
Tell us a little about yourself and why you would like to join this project :)<p>http://fill.fm/<p>WHO ARE WE?<p>ALICE
is currently studying bioinformatics at FU Berlin and has been collecting sounds and noises for years.
She produced a lot of noise herself, too.
She is responsible for artists and label relations at Fill and does a little coding now and then.<p>LUKAS (aka aki, spaceship.io)
studied communications at UdK Berlin and has been programming his whole life.
When he's not programming he plays guitar in his electro punk band.
He is responsible for the coding at Fill.<p>THOMAS (dergraph.com)
is the designer of this project. He understands pretty things, creates mysterious typefaces, breaky beats and functional interfaces.
He is responsible for the good looks and ease of use at Fill.
======
profitbaron
There's a dedicated section if you're hiring, see this month's one here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3412900>

~~~
chc
It sounds more like they're looking for a cofounder than an employee —
specifically, no pay.

~~~
profitbaron
Having just reread their thread, I've drawn the same conclusion.

